# Would you install this flywheel?



## jamesm113 (Jun 20, 2010)

For a 99 Sentra GXE (1.6L), brand is Sachs, but came in a "Brute Power"/ "made in china" box. Only flywheel available at the auto parts store.

It looks like there was a defect in the upper left hole, and there was another defect just outside the flywheel bolt holes - half the surface is finished, the other half is rough, and it looks imbalanced to me. But I'm no expert, I'm stumbling my way through my first clutch job


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The picture isn't clear enough to me to see the so-called "defect" in the hole. The "half-finished" surface is normal and the way it should look as it is the only part of the face of the flywheel that will be touching the clutch disc. It may even be "stepped." I don't know how one can determine if a flywheel is not balanced by looking at it. I guess the bottom line is that if you don't feel confident with the part, return it and order another brand. Any Nissan dealer should be able to get you one the next day; it may be more money than aftermarket, but at least you won't have to question the quality. As far as China made parts, they've come a long way over the years. It's the parts made in Korea, Thailand and some other third-world countries that I've seen that have had poor quality issues. My other question is are you sure you even need a flywheel? Most of the time when a clutch disc is worn to the rivets, they cut into the pressure plate long before they ever reach the flywheel. Most of the clutch jobs I've done on Nissans have required nothing more than a little sanding of the flywheel to deglaze it.


----------



## jamesm113 (Jun 20, 2010)

Close up of defect:









The other thing that makes me uneasy is the rough surface is uneven-the top of the picture has about 15mm of rough surface, while at the bottom of the picture has 3mm of rough surface. That's why I wondered about balance. 

This is the old flywheel. Clutch was worn to rivets  :



















Since the replacement was about $50, my plan was to have a replacement ready to install so there would be less down time.


----------

